# MTB Winterschuhe? Entscheidungshilfe: Diadora Polaris &Vaude Termatic RC?



## ufp (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi.
Im aktuellen RennRad (!) Heft 11-12/2011 findet sich ein Test über Winterschuhe:

Dabei schneidet vor allem der Diadora Polaris und der neue Vaude Termatic RC sehr gut ab.

Nun möcht ich mir endlich einmal echte MTB Winterschuhe leisten.
Die weiteren, üblichen Verdächtigen sind der neue Specialized Defroster, Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX (auch im Test) und ebenfalls der neue Shimano SH-MW81 

Für den Vaude sprechen:
Deutsche Firma, Sympatex, 70% aus recyceltem Polyester.
schaut nicht nur gut aus sondern auch sehr hochwertig verarbeitet (wobei mir das Aussehen grundsätzlich egal ist).
Die Sohle ist hinten sehr weit auseinander.
Integrierte Wärmeisolationsschicht. 

Nachteil: Nur halbhoher Schuh.
Keine Anziehhilfe.
Sohle aus TPU


Für den Diadora Polaris sprechen:
Italenische Firma (wobei das vielleicht eher ein Nachteil ist )
Echter hoher Schuh.
Die Sohle schaut zwar sehr wenig hoch und profiliert aus, dafür aber griffiger mit dem Duratech Rubber.
Die Möglichkeit, vorne Stollen reinzuschrauben (obs allerdings notwendig/sinnvoll ist? Kälte sollte von dort ja nicht rein kommen).
Ob das Multiped System alledings so gut ist?
_It adopts the exclusive interchangeable Diadora Multiped system_
Auf diese Art Platte schraubt man die SPD. Dadurch soll die Kältebruchstelle dort verhindert werden bzw. die rundumlaufende Sohle durch das Ein- und Ausklicken. Aber ob man dann mehr Gripp auf einem normalen flachen Pedal hat? Wohl eher nicht. Ich hab nämlich beides; ein Wendepedal mit SPD und einer flachen Seite mit Pins.


----------



## Scuta (13. Dezember 2011)

und was willst du uns mit dem thread jetzt mitteilen?? 

Ich hab mir den neuen Mavic gekauft und brauchte dazu keinen Test... kommt auf den Richtigen Socken dann auch noch drauf an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (13. Dezember 2011)

Scuta schrieb:


> und was willst du uns mit dem thread jetzt mitteilen??



1) ich will eine Entscheidungshilfe
2) das es zu den Schuhen einen (nicht gerade über drüber ausführlichen, aber immerhin) Test gibt
3) darüber diskutieren
4) andere informieren, dass es neue MTB Winterschuhe gibt

Was das jetzt so schwer?



> Ich hab mir den neuen Mavic gekauft und brauchte dazu keinen Test...


Einfach so  ?
Welche Gründe sprachen dafür?


----------



## Scuta (13. Dezember 2011)

Einfach so.... in einer Preiskategorie um die 180â¬ zÃ¤hlt eigentlich nur mehr passform und verarbeitung... und 2.eres sollte man bei so einem Preis erwarten kÃ¶nnen. Wintertauglich werdens alle gleich sein.


----------



## ufp (13. Dezember 2011)

Beide gibt es bei Actionsports.
Den Diadora Polaris um 108,00 statt 170 â¬
und den Vaude Termatic, aber *nur heute* (Weihnachtsaktion) um 119,90 statt 149,90


----------



## Scuta (13. Dezember 2011)

dann schlag einfach zu wenn du dir sicher bist dass er passt.


----------



## siq (16. Dezember 2011)

da ich normalerweise den Spezi Pro MTB Schuh fahre ( im Winter mit Plastikgefrierbeutel und dickem Neoprenüberschuh darüber ), habe ich mir jetzt für den Winter den Spezi Defroster 2012 geholt. (  die gleiche Grösse 42, wie beim Pro MTB passt bei mir perfekt ) -> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...l?query=defroster&mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&x=0&y=0 

Ich muss sagen, die Dinger sind der absolte Hammer. Damit sind kalte  und nasse Füsse Geschichte. Ausserdem ist er immer noch angenehm leicht und auch zum Fahren ist es kein grosser Unterschied zum Pro. Falls es wider erwarten noch kälter/nasser werden sollte, kann man immer noch fette Neoprenüberschuhe darüber ziehen.


----------



## DrmedWurst (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

auch ich hab' den Defroster.
Heute war ich etwa 4 Std. bei 2 Grad unterwegs und da es bei uns im Rheinland im Moment wie Sau regnet, war's auch gut schlammig.

Der Schuh war von oben bis unten mit Schlamm bedeckt und meine Füße waren trotzdem schön warm, eigentlich schon zu warm. Also gibt's auf jeden Fall noch Luft nach 'unten'.

Wichtig sind aber auch ein paar gute Socken. Da gibt's von Gore schon welche für 12,99 .


----------



## ufp (12. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht interessiert ja den ein oder anderen der Diadora Polaris MTB 2012 bzw Fotos:


----------



## ufp (12. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht interessiert ja den ein oder anderen der Vaude Termatic RC MTB 2012 bzw Fotos. Letztendlich ist es bei mir der Termatic geworden :


----------



## ufp (12. Januar 2012)

Der Termatic wurde es deshalb, weil die Auflagefläche auf den Pins etwas besser war und mir das Multiped system von Diadora etwas suspekt vorgekommen ist.
Zwar war die Sohle beim Diadora gefühlsmäßig etwas besser, dh griffiger, dafür war das Profil des Vaude etwas weiter auseinander und höher, was für Schneefahrbahen etwas besser sein dürfte (momentan aber weit und breit kein Schnee  ).

Dafür war der Diadora vorne etwas besser abgedichtet. Da war noch eine Lage (Leder/Kunststoff) mehr um eindringendes Wasser, Schnee oder Schlamm abzuhalten. Der Vaude ist weiter nach unten geschnitten, dort wo diese weiße Lasche ist. Diese ist übrigengs auch nicht so schlecht zum anziehen (Anziehhilfe). Auch die Rückwertige Schlaufe ist beim Vaude stabiler als beim Diadora.

Vom Aussehen haben mir beide gefallen. Der Diadora dezenter, der Vaude moderner. Geschmackssache.

Ich hab beide actionssport.de gekauft, jeweils in 42 und 43 und vor kurzem auch das Geld wieder zurücküberwiesen bekommen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (13. Januar 2012)

ufp schrieb:


> (...)
> Dafür war der Diadora vorne etwas besser abgedichtet. Da war noch eine Lage (Leder/Kunststoff) mehr um eindringendes Wasser, Schnee oder Schlamm abzuhalten. (...)


Wem das wichtig ist, fuer den koennte auch der Pearl Izumi Winterschuh taugen. Hier umschliesst eine Ueberschuh-aehnliche Huelle mit dichtem Reissverschluss einen darunter liegenden gefuetterten Schuh. Das Ganze ist wirklich dicht. Dafuer ist er nach oben nicht besonders hoch.


----------



## woltemd (13. Januar 2012)

Bin mit dem Polaris sehr zufrieden, er ist spritzwasserdicht und lässt sich bis knapp über Null nur mit dicken Socken fahren. Ich würde aber zwei Größen größer nehmen, da er recht klein ausfällt. Außerdem ist bei mir ein Schuh geringfügig schmaler als der andere.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## mike79 (6. Februar 2012)

Und wie gehts dir jetzt bei dem Wetter mit dem gekauften Schuh?
Bin schwer am überlegen mir den Polaris zu kaufen, den gibts grad um 98 bei actionsports...
Wie war der bei dir von der Größe? Ein oder zwei größen über der normalschuhgröße?

Alternativ würd mich intressieren ob jemand den Shimano SH-MW81 hat? Bzw. wie hier die Größe ausfällt, der wär vom Preis auch noch intressant...
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...SH-MW81-Gore-Tex-Winter-MTB-Schuh::40056.html

@ ufp im speziellen : Hast du den retourversand an actionsports selber zahlen müssen, mit den Angaben auf der Homepage werd ich nicht ganz schlau??


----------



## Timkaja (6. Februar 2012)

Noch ein Tipp am Rande. Unbedingt die Einlegesohle gegen eine taugliche mit Alufolie unten und und Plüsch oben tauschen. Die Originalsohlen sind fast immer Sommereinlegesohlen und können die Kältebrücke von den Cleats nicht isolieren.


----------



## ufp (6. Februar 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> Und wie gehts dir jetzt bei dem Wetter mit dem gekauften Schuh?


Super.
Ich bin gestern mit echten Winterschuhen gefahren. Eine Art Moonboots. Und, nach 1 1/2 Stunden war mir kalt (dabei bin ich nicht einmal nur gefahren, sondern immer wieder stehengeblieben). Allerdings haben die gerade einmal etwas mehr als 1/10 von den Vaude gekostet. Trotzdem waren sie es in keinster Weise wert.

Die Vaude haben fast 4 Stunden warm gehalten.



> Bin schwer am überlegen mir den Polaris zu kaufen, den gibts grad um 98 bei actionsports...


Da würd ich nicht lange überlegen.

Ich hab zwar auch, ca 3-4 Jahre  überlegt, aber heuer war es eben so weit. Wenn man öfters fährt, oder es dann vor hat , dann zahlen sich die 150 (oder eben im Angebot entsprechend weniger) aus.
Und bei 98 würd ich auch nicht lange überlegen, sondern schnell zuschlagen.

Man hat halt die Möglichkeit der SPD und braucht keine Rücksicht auf den Überschuh nehmen; der wie ich gesehen habe, sich vor allem unten immer wieder auflöst oder zumindest die Zehenkappe runtergeht, wenn man mal durchs Unterholz oder Schnee geht.

Ansonsten wären gute Bergwanderschuhe mit Gore-/Sympatex etc auch eine Möglichkeit. Plus Flatpedale mit Pins.




> Wie war der bei dir von der Größe? Ein oder zwei größen über der normalschuhgröße?


Also ich hatte beide in zwei verschiedenen Größen bestellt.
Die, die ich normalerweise trage und eine Nummer größer.

Für mich reichte eine Nummer größer, aber ich glaube das kann man generell nicht so sagen. Vor allem bei Italiener  nicht. Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, dann nimm lieber drei Paar .

Ich hab "Platz" für ein paar dicke und dünne Socken. Mit den wasserdichten SealSkinz paßt es dann optimal (weil die sehr dick sind!).




> @ ufp im speziellen : Hast du den retourversand an actionsports selber zahlen müssen, mit den Angaben auf der Homepage werd ich nicht ganz schlau??


Ich hab im Voraus alles gezahlt, dh 4 Paar Schuhe plus 5,99 Versandkosten dafür.

Dann hab ich um ca. 8 die restlichen 3 Paar zurückgeschickt, welches mir Actionsports dann, inklusive der 8E zurücküberwiesen hat (via Paypal).
Hatt wunderbar geklappt.
Ich hätte auch auf die 8 verzichtet, hauptsache ich konnte die Schuhe probieren.
Aber nicht vergessen diese nicht schmutzig zu machen!

Actionsports hiezu:
_wenn die Ware noch neu und ungebraucht ist senden sie uns die Ware einfach binnen der nächsten 14 Tage ausreichend frankiert auf ihre Kosten zurück und wir werden ihnen nach Erhalt der Ware den Gutschriftsbetrag auf ihr Paypalkonto zurück buchen.
_

Bezüglich Einlegesohle
Also die ist beim Vaude schon sehr gut. Ist ja auch ein echter Winterschuh und die Sohle ist unten *dicht*. Dh man sieht die Cleats *nicht*. Somit sollte es von unten keine Kältebrüche/-brücke geben .


----------



## mike79 (7. Februar 2012)

Ok danke für die ganzen Infos.

Eine Frage bleibt noch, wie kriegst um 8 euro ein Paket in der Größenordnung von Österreich nach Deutschland???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (7. Februar 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die ganzen Infos.
> 
> Eine Frage bleibt noch, wie kriegst um 8 euro ein Paket in der Größenordnung von Österreich nach Deutschland???


Naja so groß wars auch wieder nicht.
Ich habs über den Packetdienst hermes geschickt.
Wäre aber glaube ich auch mit der Post möglich gewesen.


----------



## siq (7. Februar 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> Und wie gehts dir jetzt bei dem Wetter mit dem gekauften Schuh?



mit meinen Defrostern 2012, jetzt allerdings noch mit zusätzlichen Neoprenüberschuhen darüber, ging es gestern sogar bei -17°C und 45minütiger Fahrt bestens. Die Füsse waren immer warm, die Nase und die Fingerspitzen dagegen nicht.....


----------



## mike79 (7. Februar 2012)

ufp schrieb:


> Naja so groß wars auch wieder nicht.
> Ich habs über den Packetdienst hermes geschickt.
> Wäre aber glaube ich auch mit der Post möglich gewesen.



Das billigste Hermes Paket von Österreich nach Deutschland kostet 10 euro und ist nur für einen Karton mit Kürzeste UND Längste Seite zusammen 50 cm.
Das wird sich wohl sicher nicht ausgegangen sein oder?
Schickst schon von Österreich nach Deutschland oder?

SORRY für OT ist aber generell intressant für mich, Danke


----------



## thomaskeim (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich liebäugele auch mit dem Defroster 2012. Nun ist die Frage: Es gibt ja einige Tests für den Defroster aber alle für den 2011er oder älter. Wie ist der 2012er zum 2011er ? Wärmer oder genauso. Wie ist die dichtigkeit ? Und wie ist die Praxis ...Schnürung und einsteigen. 
Ich könnte ja den 2011er noch kaufen wenn er besser war. 
Danke


----------



## Spade (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Termatic (wird ja langsam wieder kälter). We groß fallen die aus? Trekking-Schihe kaufe ich in 7,5 (so um 41) und meine MTB-Specialized habe ich in 42.


----------



## ufp (4. November 2012)

Also bei mir wars eine Nummer größer als gewöhnlich. Dh 43 statt 42. Wobei hier noch dazu kommt, dass es sich um Winterschuhe handelt, die man für gewöhnlich mit dickeren Socken anzieht. Daher, wenn es noch eine Zwischengröße gibt, eher 43,5 nehmen.


----------



## Nachaz (6. November 2012)

So, ich hänge mich mal dran. Was für mich aus dem gesamten Thread nicht so recht klar wird ist, ob es einen Schuh gibt, der:


SPD-Kopmatibel ist
Steife Sohle hat
Auch noch zum laufen taugt
Bei Wasserdicht (unten/oben) ist
bis -5º mit einer Lage Socken und ohne Überschuh ausreichend warm ist
Diese Anforderungen über 6 oder mehr Stunden hinweg erfüllt
Undichte Schuhe nutzen mir ebenso wenig, wie Schuhe, die prima funktionieren, aber nur 2 Stunden lang... Kennt jemand Schuhe, die das leisten? Gruß&Dank!


----------



## CC. (7. November 2012)

Shimano SH-WM81


----------



## Nachaz (7. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Shimano SH-WM81


Hm, der Kerl in der Kundenrezension ist eher unzufrieden:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SCHUHE-SHIMANO-MTB-WINTER-SH-MW81-MODELL/dp/B0065Z3MKO/"]SCHUHE SHIMANO MTB-WINTER SCHUH SH-MW81 GR. 44 MODELL SH-MW81 - 95184: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


----------



## CC. (7. November 2012)

Das ist der richtige [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SCHUHE-SHIMANO-MTB-WINTER-SH-MW81-MODELL/dp/B0065Z3MKO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352287496&sr=8-1"]Link[/ame].
Ich hab mir den Schuh aufgrund der Empfehlungen und Stimmen hier im Forum und anderswo im Internet gekauft. Gleich eine Nummer größer, damit die Zehen Platz zum Bewegen haben und ich noch ein paar Wolleinlagen mit Alukaschierung mit reinlegen kann, wenns mal knackig wird (zusätzlich oder statt 2. Paar Socken). Aber noch nicht probiert.
Vielleicht hat das der Andere nicht gewußt? Und wenn er sogar über die Markensocken schimpft, denke ich, daß er keinen Platz für ausreichende Bewegung im Schuh gehabt hat. Ist auch die erste negative Stimme, die ich dazu lese.

btw: wer Klickies im Winter fährt muß auch mal mit kalten Füßen rechnen. 
Du kannst bis nach dem Winter mit Deiner Entscheidung warten, dann kann ich Dir Genaueres sagen  Oder suchst daweil nach anderen Meinungen zu diesem Schuh hier im Forum.

hth,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterNeumann (7. November 2012)

Hello
sorry for writing in english but cant write german. Found your discussion about winter shoes very interesting. 
Did anyone use Diadora Polaris during previous season? Could someone share his/her experience? 
For MW 81 - i found their sole not so stiff like in Vaude's Termatic model. Its bending a little. Shimano MW-81 is avaiable in Poland for around 130 euro now in some internet shops.
Greetings from raining Breslau,


----------



## ufp (7. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige Link.
> 
> btw: wer Klickies im Winter fährt muß auch mal mit kalten Füßen rechnen.


Wobei der MT91, MW81 sowie der Vaude Termatic RC, keine Löcher für die Clickies haben; die Sohle ist durchgängig dicht. Somit sollte also weniger kalte Luft, Schnee oder Regenwasser von untern durchdringen.
Dazu noch eine Alueinlage oder Folie  und die Dinger sind absolut dicht.


----------



## ufp (7. November 2012)

Nachaz schrieb:


> So, ich hänge mich mal dran. Was für mich aus dem gesamten Thread nicht so recht klar wird ist, ob es einen Schuh gibt, der:
> 
> 
> SPD-Kopmatibel ist
> ...


Der Termatic RC ist SPD kompatibel. Die Sohle ist ausreichend steif, wie man es von einem "normalen" Mtb Schuh erwarten kann. Dh weder so steif wie Race Schuhe oder welche mit Carbon Einlage, aber steifer als ein Five Ten, Teva etc.
Wasserdicht kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich noch nie im (strömenden) Regen gefahren bin, sondern "nur" im Schnee . Und, soviel ich mich erinnern kann, bin ich immer mit Seal Skinz Socken gefahren, die ja bekanntlich auch wasserdich sind. Also, doppelt gemoppelt.

Die Innensohle des Termatic RC ist auf jeden Fall zu/geschlossen; siehe vorigen Post.

Und das mit den -5 Grad "aushalten" ist beim Trematic RC kein Problem, sofern man dicke bzw gescheite Socken verwendet (dh nicht irgendwelche Socken die nur dick sind, sonder welche die warm sind und warm halten; zB entsprechende Funktionssocken)

hth mfg ufp


----------



## ElGaucho (8. November 2012)

Habe mir mal die Diadora Polaris bei bike-discount für 99 EUR bestellt. Die SH-MW81 gibt es für 149 EUR. Bin jetzt unschlüssig, ob die Shimanos wirklich den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen.

Beim Polaris würde mich mal die Funktionsweise des Multiped Systems interessieren. Werden die SPD Pedal Cleats einfach auf die Multiped-Platte oben aufgeschraubt oder wird die Platte abmontiert und dann die SPD Cleats draufgeschraubt?
Wäre super, wenn mir das mal jemand kurz erklären könnte.


----------



## Nachaz (8. November 2012)

Habe mir den Shimano bestellt. Wir können dann mal vergleichen - hoffen wir nur, dass es jetzt möglichst bald verregnet/-schneegnet und kalt wird .

Mal gucken, ob der SH-MW81 meinen Anforderungen als Universal-Schuh für die kalte Jahreszeit gerecht wird.

Noch jemand einen Tipp für Einlagen? Oder selber basteln, indem man Alu-Folie zwischen Schuh und Einlage friemelt?


----------



## CC. (8. November 2012)

Nachaz schrieb:


> ...hoffen wir nur, dass es jetzt möglichst bald verregnet/-schneegnet und kalt wird .


wehe!



> Noch jemand einen Tipp für Einlagen? Oder selber basteln, indem man Alu-Folie zwischen Schuh und Einlage friemelt?


Aldi, DM, Rossmann usw.usf.


----------



## KILROY (8. November 2012)

ElGaucho schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die Diadora Polaris bei bike-discount für 99 EUR bestellt. Die SH-MW81 gibt es für 149 EUR. Bin jetzt unschlüssig, ob die Shimanos wirklich den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen.
> 
> Beim Polaris würde mich mal die Funktionsweise des Multiped Systems interessieren. Werden die SPD Pedal Cleats einfach auf die Multiped-Platte oben aufgeschraubt oder wird die Platte abmontiert und dann die SPD Cleats draufgeschraubt?
> Wäre super, wenn mir das mal jemand kurz erklären könnte.



Ich habe meine auch seit kurzem. Das Kunststoffteil ist meiner Ansicht praktisch, weil es unabhängig von der cleatposition die Sohlenunterseite verschließt, sodaß ( eigentlich ) kein Wasser reinkommen kann. Den ich-stehe-30-Minuten-knöcheltief-im-Wasser-Test habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.
Ich fahre die Dinger mit shimano-cleats, die gucken bei mittlerer cleatposition noch minimal raus, d.h. beim Laufen kommt der letzte Milimeter der cleats auf den Boden. Ob ich die Platte mal rausnehme und die Sohle mit Bindulin dichtmache, weiß ich noch nicht. Dadurch könnte man die cleats aber nochmal einen oder zwei mm weiter versenken.

So allgemein:
Mir fällt auf, daß der Schuh schmal ist. Ich habe normal 43, mußte den in 45 nehmen, damit vorne noch etwas Platz ist und der Fuß v.a. nicht seitlich eingeengt ist. Eine zusätzliche dünne Themosohle und Skisocken passen dann noch rein, mehr aber auch nicht .
Außerdem: durch die seitlichen Kunstoffbacken von diesem Teil, daß noch zwischen cleat und Sohle sitzt, ist die Trefferquote beim Einklicken etwas schlechter, da musste ich gelegentlich "nachklicken".

Ansonsten kälteste Tour bei 3° über 2,xx Stunden bislang kein Thema bei normalen kurzen Racesocken.

ufp hat aber auch alles Wichtige zusammengefaßt.


----------



## ElGaucho (9. November 2012)

D.h. aber dass die Cleats auf die Platte montiert werden? ich werde wahrscheinlich auch bei den Diadora bleiben, da mir der Schuh im Fersenbereich besser passt als der Shimanoschuh. Und solange die warmhalten ist es doch ok, uch wenn man nachklicken muss.


----------



## KILROY (9. November 2012)

ElGaucho schrieb:


> D.h. aber dass die Cleats auf die Platte montiert werden?



Yep. Die Platte hat nur zwei Löcher für die durchgehenden Schrauben und eben die seitlichen "Backen", mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterNeumann (3. Dezember 2012)

PeterNeumann schrieb:


> Hello
> sorry for writing in english but cant write german. Found your discussion about winter shoes very interesting.
> Did anyone use Diadora Polaris during previous season?



Hello again i can share with you some experiences regarding Diadora Polaris.
At first - shoes are completely useless above 6/7 Celsius degrees. I use them with summer socks and my foots get boiled. I mean diatex membrane used in Diadora doesnt work to help sweat evaporate. Dont know how it is with other shoes with Goretex membrane but in Polaris membrane doesnt "breathe" too well.
Now some about insulation as first 2,5 - 3 hours trips around 0 degrees are behind me. First weakness is a hole in sole around the cleat mounting. Unfortunately wind and cold air making that place under the front of the foot colder. The EVA Insole is made from perforated material which also does not work well as isolator. So my first step is to put different insole i bought here 
http://www.jula.pl/sportowa-wkadka-do-butow-meska-919032
Now will test this solution. 
Overal impression of Diador so far - good (besides cleats insulation trouble). Sole is stiff and shoes are light in comparison to Vaude Termatic. If your foots are sensitive to frozen air - i reccomend to buy Vaude. They have better insulation but are a little bit narrow around toes area.

More to follow


----------



## helle78 (14. Januar 2013)

At first - shoes are completely useless below 6/7 Celsius degrees.
At -1 Celsius degrees cold heel and cold toes after a 1,5h turn.
---- this is not a shoe for cold days 

can not be recomend 
... absolut nicht empfehlenswert 

.... hatte noch nie so eine kalte Ferse wie in diesen Schuhen.

Die Lücke an den cleats habe ich zugeklebt. - bring nix


----------



## ElGaucho (14. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich glaube jeder hat da ein anderes Temperaturempfinden, daher mal meine Erfahrungen. Ich fahre die Diadora jetzt seit November. Bei 4°C fahre ich die mit dünnen Socken und habe keine kalten Füsse. Unter 0°C nehme ich dann Skisocken und Zehenüberzieher und dann geht das so 2 Stunden ganz gut. Wenn es wesentlich kälter wird, dann brauche ich noch Neorpenüberschuhe.
Ach ja, habe eine alukaschierte Sohle statt der originalen Diaodra-Sohle drin.


----------



## helle78 (14. Januar 2013)

Komischerweise aber nur bei diesen schuhen... snowboardboots usw... immer warm.. die kommen mir vor wie ein windfangsack 
... evtl mal ne heizung reinmachen bequem sind die ja aber 1 Stunde biken dann 1 Stunde taube füsse


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Januar 2013)

ich fahre die Polaris seit Mitte Oktober. Bisher waren sie mir höchstens zu warm trotz dünnen Socken. Aber da hat, wie mein VorVorSchreiber schon schrieb, jeder ein anderes Temperaturempfinden
Von mir jedenfalls:


----------



## helle78 (17. Januar 2013)

so nichtmal mit guten schisocken und der Heizeinlage vom Aldi kann ich bei -4 Grad länger als eine Stunde fahren... Hauptproblem ist aber bei mir die Ferse die kühlt dermaßen aus dass ich daheim über 2 Stunden brauche bis ich wieder warme Füße habe...
Komischerweise habe ich sonst nie kalte Füße nur eben die Fersen bei den Diadora Polaris... ich Teste jetzt dann mal normale Gummistiefel im Vergleich zu den Polaris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Januar 2013)

falls es jemanden interessiert, kostet nur 4,90 â¬ Versandkosten

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18655&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM&wa_id=995&wa_num=4082


----------



## Marc84 (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusamen 

Ich bin bis jetzt auch immer normale Klick Sommer Schuhe mit Überzug gefahren. Da die aber total nervig und bei nassen Wetter auch nicht so toll sind bin ich am überlegen, mir richtige Winterschuhe anzuschaffen. 

Habe zwei ins Auge gefasst 
Northwave Celsius Artic GTX 
VAUDE Termatic RC MTB Winterschuhe

Habe sie beide anprobiert sitzen beide gut
Mir wurde der Northwave wärmstens empfohlen, weil der die Gore-Tex Membrane hat, was der Vaude nicht hat. 
Aber dafür kostet er auch knapp 90 mehr jetzt ist die frage ob sich der Mehrpreis echt lohnt? 

Oder habt ihr andere Empfehlungen? Der Shimano passt leider nicht, da es den nur bis 48 gibt. 

Wäre über eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen sehr Dankbar 

MFG 
Marc


----------



## CC. (12. November 2013)

Zu den Northwave gibts hier im Forum Meinungen. Aktuell gehts hier gerade um die Qualität:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/2658429


----------



## porsche329 (6. Dezember 2013)

Frage  Wer kennt sich aus?

Kann ich den Mt 53 auch einfach auf Plattformpedalen fahren?

Ich habe seit Jahren ärger mit meiner Achillessehne. 
Ich habe bis dato immer geklickt. SPD und Keo am Renner. 
Ich möchte es mal ohne Klick versuchen. Mit normalen Turnschuhen ist das auf den Pedalen auch nicht doll. Diese drücken sich durch. 

Danke


----------



## ufp (2. September 2014)

Also ich bin den Termatic vor kurzem bei 15-21 Grad und Regen gefahren.
1) weil er wasserdicht ist und
2) weil es mein einziger Matsch, Gatsch Schuh ist

Bezüglich der Wärme ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass er sehr warm ist.
Durch die geschlossene Bauweise (Wasserdichtheit) muss das ja fast so sein.

Mag zwar jetzt nicht die spannendste oder neuerste Erkenntnis sein, aber weil ich den Schuh ansonsten nur im Winter (+5 bis -10 Grad) gefahren bin, und jetzt im Sommer/Anfang Herbst (tiefere Temperaturen 15-25) die normalen Race (Suplest) bzw. Touring Schuhe (Lake), ist mir der Unterschied dann doch sehr aufgefallen.

In wie weit sich dieser Hitze"stau" sich längerfristig (Alpentour etc.) bemerkbar macht, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren (man ermüdet vielleicht mehr oder schneller als bei gut durchlüfteten Schuhen).
Aushalten kann man es; aber wie gesagt, ob es sinnvoll ist?

Alternativ(en) wäre ein "normaler" Tourenschuh (ohne Gore, Sympha, XY Tex) mit wasserdichten Socken (z.B. Sealskinz).


----------

